
Lenny's history and why he isn't Creative Commons (2017) - Tomte
https://www.reddit.com/r/itslenny/comments/5lcfwq/lennys_history_why_he_isnt_creative_commons/
======
walrus01
For totally unsolicited sales calls, there's also "the worst hold music in the
world", beware, headphone users:

[https://soundcloud.com/user-237714155/sales-call-
abyss](https://soundcloud.com/user-237714155/sales-call-abyss)

I downloaded this and converted it to an appropriate wav format/bitrate for
use with asterisk and a g.711 incoming SIP trunk, it's extension 666 on my
voip system. Easy to transfer.

~~~
anotherevan
Thank-you. I've just updated the sound file that is played to black-listed
phone numbers.

~~~
freedomben
Unforunate n00b question here: how does one download the audio from Sound
Cloud? Would love to do the same.

~~~
anotherevan
I used the youtube-dl command line utility.

Google is your friend for other alternatives.

~~~
freedomben
awesome, thanks! Use youtube-dl all the time, didn't realize it support sound
cloud.

Worked like a charm.

------
CM30
Hmm, I don't think those creative commons licenses require you to 'identify'
yourself, at least not in any way that can't be kept mostly anonymous. The
creator of Lenny could publish the recordings under a pseudonym and host it on
a website dedicated to the 'Lenny Team' or something similar, and it'd allow
him to both use the license and keep his privacy.

No need to put out any information that allows him to be identified there.

------
CWSZ
No association with them, but the folks at Jolly Roger Telephone Compnay
([https://jollyrogertelephone.com/](https://jollyrogertelephone.com/)) have an
interesting approach to the problem. It's subscription based, but their bots
are more advanced than Lenny and you get the conversations emailed to you
after the transfer.

If just a few percent of callers used services like this, or wasted a few
minutes time of the telemarketers, mass spoofed calls wouldn't be a viable
business strategy.

------
mark_l_watson
So, he has nothing against Creative Commons licenses in general, but he
doesn’t want to identify himself.

------
yeahforsureman
So, what happened? Was Lenny left with an unfortunate misconception about CC
licensing?

~~~
delinka
Any kind of copyright claim (and, thus, license) must require identification
of the copyright holder. If one believes the TFA (and I see no reason not to),
then Lenny's isn't going to come after anyone for infringement. But that's not
good enough for some corporate lawyers. They need to know who owns it and
under what precise terms it is licensed before they'll indemnify their clients
to use the content.

I would suggest to Lenny that he get a lawyer himself to register the
copyright to the law firm on his behalf, and have the firm license under CC.
But that would cost money. I don't know how much. And I don't know if Lenny
would think it's worth the effort.

------
jonstewart
Who or what is “Lenny”?

~~~
Theodores
In this context it helps if Lenny is confused with Lemmy. Lemmy was a rock and
roll legend who was into that lifestyle primarily because he liked sleeping
with female groupies. There are many people out there wondering if Lemmy was
their father. Sadly Lemmy has passed away, however, if I was a telemarketeer
then I would spend a lot longer on the phone with Lemmy, learning of his
exploits, than I would with Lenny who seems a nice enough chap but rather dull
in comparison to Lemmy.

I hope this has helped answer your question.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lemmy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lemmy)

~~~
jonstewart
Of course I know who Lemmy is! :the horns:

------
joering2
Its actually one of my hobby goals for 2019: “this is Benny” and “this is
Penny”. A male and female voiceovers (already found suitable voices) and a
simple website with bunch of buttons you click to play when you get a
marketing call. With ability to record as well and upload to youtube ;)

------
rcar1046
I feel like somehow Howard Stern should be getting some credit here. He's been
using recorded drops from his show to make prank calls in this manner for
years. Lenny seems at least partially derivative of that.

~~~
oh_sigh
Howard or one of his goons would be at the control board though. The beauty of
lenny is how seamlessly his responses tie together with no human interaction.

~~~
squarefoot
Give "AI" development some time and we'll have digital telemarketing boxes
attempting to sell anything to digital anti-telemarketing boxes.

------
mey
2017 should be added to the title.

~~~
dang
Added. Thanks!

